# African Cichlids rubbing on plants and rocks



## capt42a

I'll start off by saying I don't have a complete test kit to test for nitrites or nitrates. My ph is 7.6, and my aquarium has been St up for about 2 months. My tank is a 60 gal aquarium and it's been running for over 2 months. I have about 8 assorted African cichlids and 2 alge eaters and it seems all my cichlids are rubbing on the rocks and plants. I've already treated the aquarium twice with "Parasite Guard" and they continue to rub on objects in the aquarium. I don't think they are just flashing and worry about their health. What do you think I should do next ?
Thanks, capt42a


----------



## capt42a

Oh yes, forgot to mention I've already done 3 water changes , bout 6 gal each time.


----------



## susankat

Try doing water changes of at least 30%. How long has the fish been in the tank? You need tests for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates.


----------



## JohnniGade

6 gal. isnt quite enough.


----------



## capt42a

6 gal. Each time isn't sufficient ?


----------



## capt42a

Thanks to everyone that offered suggestions with my African Cichlids rubbing on the rocks. I changed out about 15 gallons of water on my aquarium last night. My fish seem to be happy with the water change. What is the recommended amount in gallons each month, my old method was to change about 10% per month. My tank is 60 gal.
Thanks Again,
Capt42a


----------



## Crazy

Cichlids in general have a fairly high bio load, I would recommend 30-50 percent partial water changes weekly. This will ensure that the water stays at the highest quality possible.


----------



## Goby

capt42a said:


> Thanks to everyone that offered suggestions with my African Cichlids rubbing on the rocks. I changed out about 15 gallons of water on my aquarium last night. My fish seem to be happy with the water change. What is the recommended amount in gallons each month, my old method was to change about 10% per month. My tank is 60 gal.
> Thanks Again,
> Capt42a


Ask 10 different people that question and you'll get 10 different answers. In my opinion, water-change schedules should be tailored to _your _equipment and _your_ fish species specific capabilities/needs with regards to bioload. That being said...without knowledge of your specific set-up, I'd guess a monthly 6-gallon water change is inadequate. In general, a minimum 15 gallon, but better a 25-30 gallon monthly water change would be more appropriate for removing organics/pollutants and replenishing trace elements. I personally check my water parameters at least weekly and adjust water accordingly. 

Going back to your original issue… I'd be surprised if a 15-gallon water change was enough to get 6 chilids to stop flicking. If it did...awesome! Yet still, I suggest keeping a close eye on them for a few more days. I suspect they may get itchy again. And if they do, I'd recommend  not pouring additional medications into your tank but instead, investing in a UV sterilizer. I swear by UV sterilizers when it comes to problematic aquatic microorganisms. A UV sterilizer, when used properly, is cheap in comparison to medications that occasionally do more harm than good.


----------



## capt42a

Thanks, I'll keep an eye on the fish. I'll do 25% percent water changes in the future.
Capt42a


----------



## capt42a

And look into getting a UV sterilizer too.
Thanks again,
Capt42a


----------



## Aquarist03

On my 120G I do 50-70% water changes once a week. My fish when I first got them were all scratching themselves on the rocks and gravel and my immediate thought was internal parasites as I lost one fish who had a very swollen stomach. After a little more research on the net I decided to change my fish food (was feeding HBH Cichlid Attack) to something with a high garlic content instead of trying medications. I went out and bought two NLS (New Life Spectrum) foods and have been feeding them that for two weeks now. I have not only noticed tremendous color enhancements, but I have not seen many of my fish brushing themselves against anything! Maybe it is a coincidence, but when it comes to cichlids it is definitely worth investing in better food IMHO.


----------

